# The Official MPC Glo-Head Model Contest by Round 2 and Monster Model Review



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Build, paint, convert one or all of the four Haunted Glo-Heads plastic model kit from Round 2 / MPC,for your chance to win great prizes from Round 2, Amazing Figure Modeler, Aves Studios and Monster Model Review. The Contest starts Feb. 15th and ends May 31st, 2011 Check out http://www.monstermodelreview.com/ for the rules and how to enter.


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Not my cup of tea but it sure will fun to see the different build ups of these.

BTW, where's all the support? So far I've seen "52 views" but not one comment. 

Oh, I get it. They're all buying these and preparing for the contest!!! 

:wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I am going to try and enter again (schedule permitting) and support Rob and his efforts! This will be my 3rd contest supporting Rob.

Who else is in?

MMM


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

There is a fair amount of time to build so I am hoping to do at least one for the contest. But I am also doing a couple of serious real space builds for Wonderfest so I will have to see how I can manage the time for all of these.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I may enter this contest, never did a contest, if time allows due to current projects.I like the mummy the best out of the 4.

Randy


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

I can't wait to see what you all do on these kits, my family built them all New Years Eve and they are a lot more detailed than I remembered them. I'll tease you all with some announcments of prizes, I know Round 2 is giving a Barnabus Collins kit and a test copy of another kit coming out...more later.. I said it was a teaser  don't forget to send pictures with address to 
mailto:[email protected] 
Model on.
Rob


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm in.


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I just picked one up to build for the contest. They are a bit smaller than I expected, but that will make it a little easier to detail. These kits give an experienced modeler lots of opportunity for customization. I look forward to seeing what can be done with these kits.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

im also in Rob!...these small kits are so cheap in the USA.. over here they are 3x the amount!!!... can't wait to see what people send in! - so i will only get one and just hope for the best!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked up a couple of these already, the Wolfman and Vampire, and started the Wolfman this past weekend. There are about 10 parts to it and it is almost funny how poorly the parts fit. By that I mean it is super easy to assemble but the joints between parts are completely open and more like just sticking two sticks together rather than a fine fitting model. However that might just be some of the endearing qualities to these. I had never seen or owned one prior to this. But with a decent paint job they ought to look nice on the shelf when completed. Oh and Ian, just to rub it in, they were like $11.50 each or so.

Bob K.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I just purchased one Bob.. over here in your money they are almost $30!!... yes it has been rubed right in!..lol


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The first entries are up and looking good. I don't put names on till the end just because it's a small world we play in, all will get credit in the end.
http://monstermodelreview.com/rcontest/rcontest2.html
Can't wait to see more. 
Rob


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Ape looks like Mr. Hyde from Alan Moore's League of Extraordinary Gentlemen. Give The Ape a top hat.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Not my cup of tea but it sure will fun to see the different build ups of these.
> 
> BTW, where's all the support? So far I've seen "52 views" but not one comment.
> 
> ...


Someone on Ebay is selling these for $11 & change but they are asking $25 for shipping. DOH Guess they aren`t interested in selling these. :freak:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

bizzarobrian said:


> Someone on Ebay is selling these for $11 & change but they are asking $25 for shipping. DOH Guess they aren`t interested in selling these. :freak:


I`m still scratching my head trying to figure out why anyone would want to repop these.They`re dreadful. :freak: And not in a good way.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Brian - i think these little kits are wonderful!..lol - sometimes to do something a little different inspires me to be more creative.. i cant wait to start to paint up mine!.. im not going for the 'out of the box' look!... so stay tuned!!...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

IanWilkinson said:


> Brian - i think these little kits are wonderful!..lol - sometimes to do something a little different inspires me to be more creative.. i cant wait to start to paint up mine!.. im not going for the 'out of the box' look!... so stay tuned!!...


Out of the box with these would be simply glue them together and only look at them at night when they are glowing. I agree with you though Ian, granted they are simplistic and cartoonish, they still have their own personalities and are just ready for some nice painting to finish them up. I've got my wolfman glued together and will be applying lots of putty and priming him this weekend.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

bizzarobrian said:


> I`m still scratching my head trying to figure out why anyone would want to repop these.They`re dreadful...


They may not be as well detailed as Geometric Design busts, Bizz, but they are fun and easy to assemble for newer modelers. They also have the nostalgia appeal for those of us who remember building the Haunted Glo-Heads when we were newer modelers ourselves. Plus, these beauties glow in the dark.

Now do you see why they got reissued?


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Mark McGovern said:


> They may not be as well detailed as Geometric Design busts, Bizz, but they are fun and easy to assemble for newer modelers. They also have the nostalgia appeal for those of us who remember building the Haunted Glo-Heads when we were newer modelers ourselves. Plus, these beauties glow in the dark.
> 
> Now do you see why they got reissued?



Exactly.
Now that my car problems are behind me, I hope I can grab a couple of these kits and get some entries sent in myself.
Been a while since I did a quick, fun build.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Put more entries up at http://monstermodelreview.com/ , we need to get some kids doing these. 
Bizz I like them have for many years and I believe they were easy to re-issue due to not having to get copyrights for any of them and they paint up nicely. 
Rob


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Another kit added to the contest page. http://monstermodelreview.com/rcontest/rcontest2.html Looking forward to more.
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Already have a favorite in the MUMMY category. :thumbsup:

bizzarobrian - I sometimes find myself asking the same question: "WHY?" But in the end, there are different strokes for different folks. Like I said, this isn't my cup-of-tea but it is fun to sit back and observe what others do with the kit(s). Who knows, if more entries appear, and I like them too, I might go out and get me a few and see what i can do?! 

Thanks MMR and MPC!!!!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have already completed my wolfman and have the vampire and mummy on the bench now and moving right along. I was quite happy with how the wolfman turned out all things considered. Obviously they are comical as that was their primary selling point but with a nice paint job they look good on the shelf. And never being a big glow model fan covering then with paint is just fine with me. However I can find my way around in my shop in the dark now prior to applying paint!

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I'm going hot and heavy on my conversion. It occurred to me that one neat idea would be to add scale bodies to the heads - but it's too late now, of course. Then again...Pug, do you think you could extend the contest to July?

Of 2013?


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Last night I finished the mummy although I started the vampire first. My mummy entry has been submitted and I need to finish the vampire but kind of hit the stumbling points that I do on so many kits. What colors, how to finish up the details, etc. I also need to get back to serious work on my two real space builds for WF.

Bob K.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob,

I stopped by the Monster Model Review site and didn't see any new contest entries. So I thought I'd give your thread a bump and let you know that I'm making progress on my conversion. I'll get *it* done and photographed ASAP. :thumbsup:


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All 
Just put another Mummy up on the site.
http://monstermodelreview.com/rcontest/rcontest2.html
Any kids out there or Apes, looking forward to more.
Rob
Monster model Review


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

The clock is a ticking, the Glow Head contest finishes on May 31st. We have more entries up and looking forward to more. 
http://monstermodelreview.com/rcontest/rcontest2.html
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Comin' down the home stretch, Rob.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
We have less than a week to go and it looks like the Mummy is the most popular in the Glow Head series. It would be nice to see some kids entries, we are keeping our fingers crossed. We just updated the entries and will be posting them as they come in. 
http://monstermodelreview.com/contestr2.html
Don't forget to vote for your favorite kit after the 31st. Send a e-mail to [email protected] with the number code seen above the bigger set of pictures for the entries. Vote for just one kit as your favorite over all. 
Model on!
Monster Model Review


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Just got mine entry in, Rob. I hope to get one more done...we'll see. Thanks for hosting yet another cool contest!


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

Just sent mine in, thanks for the contest Rob!


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Good luck to all that put there work on show!.. there are some wonderful paint jobs on the site.. and it's great to see what Glo-Head is more popular..


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Ack - I shouldn't have mentioned the details, Barry. In the interest of keeping the playing field level I've deleted the mention of them from my earlier post. If you'll do the same from yours, then the knowledge of who entered what will just be our horrible little secret. 

P.S. I just went back and took another look at the entries. I think I spotted yours, Barry, and if so, he's a beaut(?). Give me a PM and tell me if I spotted aright, all right?


----------



## Baragon (Apr 11, 2009)

I edited my post, but I'm not Barry


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Thanks. Forgive me for being too familiar - instead of Barry, would you prefer "Mr. Gon"?


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Contest entry....*

Well, i am close to finishing my entry for the contest. Working tonight, will go home and have 4 or 5 hours to finish and get the pics sent in. CRUNCH TIME!! Hate it when i wait til the last minute!:freak:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Phew!! Made It!! *

This was a record for me finishing a figure kit of any kind. Finished up at about 1:30, took several different pics and got them sent in successfully. Went to bed about 2:30p and am at workkkkkkkkkkkzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........now. Hope it's busy, but it was worth every minute to get my entry in.

Cliff


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I got the vampire done last night and sent my pics in. That was in addition to the wolfman and mummy I had completed sometime back. Rob's contests are always fun and I appreciate him doing them. While I would have built these at some point in time anyway the contest gets me to do them earlier.

Bob K.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Another contest is done and thanks to all who participated! We have our official judges working on the kits but now it's up to you all to give out the fan award. Please vote for your favorite kit in the contest and include a alternative in case of a tie. Please e-mail contest vote no later than June 19th to: [email protected] ,please only vote once, winners will be announced in Round 2's newsletter, The Round 2 website and in the Monster Model Review video in July.
Thanks again to all who made this possible and model on!.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Hi All
Just a couple days left (May 19th) to vote on your favorite Glo-head build up. If your so inclined hop over to the contest page and email me your favorite over all kit and a runner up. 
http://monstermodelreview.com/rcontest/rcontest2.html
Email me choices at
[email protected]
Thanks
Rob
Monster Model Review


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Rob,

*May* 19? Darn, I'm in the wrong dimensional plane again. :freak:

Have a great weekend, I think...


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

June, I meant June really it's June 




Mark McGovern said:


> Rob,
> 
> *May* 19? Darn, I'm in the wrong dimensional plane again. :freak:
> 
> Have a great weekend, I think...


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Oh, ah. But just to make sure, I'll check with my buddy Mxyzptlk.


----------

